# Remember those old rubber-soled pyjama bottoms and baby sleepers?



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

A newly started topic regarding safety in the bathtub (Health Forum), reminded me of the rubber-soled pyjama bottom and baby sleeper days when my kids were little.

Those sticky rubber-footed bottoms smacking against and linoleum floors as my kids would run and toddler, and when feet were lifted, the rubber-bottomed soles would make for the most delightful suction sound! More so on freshly washed floors that were still wet or damp!

What traction they provided.


----------



## jujube (Jul 4, 2020)

Remember snapping them into those pyjamas?  Snap, snap, snap, snap, snap and then you'd realize that you had them snapped wrong and would have to start over again.  And then there were the one-piece jobbies; you'd stuff one of their legs in and as soon as you started on the other one, out the leg would go.  Rinse and repeat while baby thought the whole thing was a great game. 

I loved the little sack gowns that had a drawstring at the bottom and made the baby look like a sack of potatoes with a head sticking out.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes, I finally got of mine last month....


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh yes, the rubber sole pajama bottoms from the younger years, I remember my own always being yellow, that
is what mom chose. Would not mind a pair NOW to be honest for the winter months to come lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

jujube said:


> Remember snapping them into those pyjamas?  Snap, snap, snap, snap, snap and then you'd realize that you had them snapped wrong and would have to start over again.  And then there were the one-piece jobbies; you'd stuff one of their legs in and as soon as you started on the other one, out the leg would go.  Rinse and repeat while baby thought the whole thing was a great game.
> 
> I loved the little sack gowns that had a drawstring at the bottom and made the baby look like a sack of potatoes with a head sticking out.


Do I ever! Or you'd just finish snapping them up and they'd wet or do a number in their didies, which is why my kids went without sleepers and bottoms for the most part, unless it was during the cooler months of the year, then the one-piece jobbies or pyjama bottoms were often in order, though I always kept the house warm.

Good thing babies and little ones are so rubbery, because that aspect came in extra-handy when stuffing their tiny little arms and legs into those one-piece sleepers, and the more you fought and struggled, the more stiff-legged and/or stiff-armed the kid would get!

I absolutely loathed snaps and buttons by the time my last was done with baby things.

Yes, those sack-gowns were a blessing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

AmberTea said:


> Oh yes, the rubber sole pajama bottoms from the younger years, I remember my own always being yellow, that
> is what mom chose. Would not mind a pair NOW to be honest for the winter months to come lol


Yes, and waffle-knit!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)

Dr. Denton and Carters were the best brands, as I recall.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Dr. Denton and Carters were the best brands, as I recall.


Oh, you've got me thinking now what brand or brands I used. I have a few leftover from back in the day and am going to check what brand they were.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2020)

Snugabye... ten snaps in all.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Do I ever! Or you'd just finish snapping them up and they'd wet or do a number in their didies, which is why my kids went without sleepers and bottoms for the most part, unless it was during the cooler months of the year, then the one-piece jobbies or pyjama bottoms were often in order, though I always kept the house warm.
> 
> Good thing babies and little ones are so rubbery, because that aspect came in extra-handy when stuffing their tiny little arms and legs into those one-piece sleepers, and the more you fought and struggled, the more stiff-legged and/or stiff-armed the kid would get!
> 
> ...


I've never heard babies referred to as rubbery before!!!   

Yes, my kids had the one-piece sleeper suits..  lightweight for summertime, heavier-weight for wintertime.  Various colors, plus cartoon characters like Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> *I've never heard babies referred to as rubbery before*!!!
> 
> Yes, my kids had the one-piece sleeper suits..  lightweight for summertime, heavier-weight for wintertime.  Various colors, plus cartoon characters like Winnie the Pooh.


ROFLMAO!

I tended to use the one-piece sleepers for outings, visiting, nighttime, etc, and two-piece, waist-snapping pyjamas for limited day use, like these.

The two piece allowed me to leave the bottoms off (toilet training, warmer weather, etc), and when bottoms were in use, instead of having to fuss around unsnapping a one-piece sleeper from toes to chest in order to pull legs out to change someone's diapers, I could just undo a couple of snaps around the waist of the bottoms, and it was off with the pants!

For the most part my kids ran around in diapers, because I loathed the added steps of snaps, zippers, and buttons at changing time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

To add... I used one-piece baby sleepers the most when my kids were first born (newborn to young baby stage).


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 7, 2020)

For my newborn (sons), I always preferred soft cotton baby gowns.   Similar to these...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> For my newborn (sons), I always preferred soft cotton baby gowns.   Similar to these...


Gowns definitely had a way of adding to the ease of caring for baby.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 8, 2020)

Ah, the days of proper baby clothes! I hate to see new babies wearing 'grown-up' clothes, and not wrapped in a shawl with a little bonnet.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> *Ah, the days of proper baby clothes*! I hate to see new babies wearing 'grown-up' clothes, and not wrapped in a shawl with a little bonnet.


I'm with you on that, Rosemarie!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 8, 2020)

In Australia in the 70's the 'Bonds' Wondersuit was very popular
It had 'built-in' feet and cuffs and originally opened with press studs or snaps
Nowadays they are still available but most are now called 'Zippys' using zips not press studs
I was always worried about zips and babies so I reckon I'd still go for the press studs


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 112837
> In Australia in the 70's the 'Bonds' Wondersuit was very popular
> It had 'built-in' feet and cuffs and originally opened with press studs or snaps
> Nowadays they are still available but most are now called 'Zippys' using zips not press studs
> I was always worried about zips and babies so I reckon I'd still go for the press studs


Was a never a fan of zippers and babies either, Peram.


----------



## jujube (Jul 8, 2020)

Both my daughter and my granddaughter were "lean and leggy".  They got too tall for the footed pjs before they got too big for them, so I'd cut the feet off so they could get a little more wear out of them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 8, 2020)

I loved those one piece sleepers. After my daughter was born I let my son run around the house in his during the day. Maybe a little to much. One day my mom was visiting and saw him in his sleeper at two in the afternoon and asked me when I was ever going to buy the kid some clothes. 
I got him some for kindergarten.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

jujube said:


> Both my daughter and my granddaughter were "lean and leggy".  They got too tall for the footed pjs before they got too big for them, so I'd cut the feet off so they could get a little more wear out of them.


Now that's what I call frugal!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I loved those one piece sleepers. After my daughter was born I let my son run around the house in his during the day. Maybe a little to much. One day my mom was visiting and saw him in his sleeper at two in the afternoon and asked me when I was ever going to buy the kid some clothes.
> I got him some for kindergarten.


Thanks for the good laugh, Ruth!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 10, 2020)

This just occurred to me:  a couple of days ago one of the locals made a comment-  with my long pantlegs, she thought my surf shoes were little footie pajamas!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> This just occurred to me:  a couple of days ago one of the locals made a comment-  with my long pantlegs, she thought my surf shoes were little footie pajamas!!!


ROFLMAO!

Knowing the way you are, I'll bet you look great.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Knowing the way you are, I'll bet you look great.


Thank you, Marg!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 10, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Thank you, Marg!


You're most welcome.


----------

